# My #1 10 Gallon CRS(SS ~ SSS) Tank



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

After few months of experiences, I learned a lot from their death, sickness, water environment, food choices, male dancing after the female molting, born of new fries, and specially their Vivid beauty pattern.
Finally, I started a new 10 Gallon CRS tank for higher grade keeping.

I imported around 40pieces from S grade to SSS grade from Taiwan last month- May, 08.
A very nice US CRS buddy send me 10pieces CRS which gave the thick whiteness i ever seen in May, 08.
Now, my #1 tank has around 10 CRS with eggs, and hopefully they are all doing well.
I already first wave of small fries.

For below favor #1.#2 pictures, those are taken by the seller who sell me. Since my photograph skill is not good. Please excuses my lol poor picture skill.

Favor #1 SS Mother 1 lol (she gives pure white as toothpaste's )


















Favor #2 SS Mother 2 (great head pattern and white)

















For above pictures, favor #1 #2 those are taken by the seller who sell me. Since my photograph skill is not good. Please excuses my lol poor picture skill.

Favor #3 S+ Black leg Mother 1 (its the most vivid and whole black solid legs)

















some normal SSS pattern 


































Group View


























My target of goal is to breed CRS : 
1. vivid color shinny
2. Thick shell that make no gap between each shell.
3. some special pattern of head/hino, and the black/red leg

I am still working hard on for breeding them well  and keeping the quality.

hope you enjoy my pictures !!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

beautiful shrimp


----------

